# دراسة وافية لتصميم وتنفيذ مبنى



## mohajir (10 مايو 2007)

دراسة وافية لتصميم وتنفيذ مبنى
السلام عليكم جميعاً
الآن دراسة كاملة تناقش مبنى متعدد الطوابق وتشمل الدراسة :-
1/ التصور الابتدائي وابتداع التصاميم حسب المتطلبات schame design
2/ التصاميم الاولية prime design
3/ التصاميم الفنية (المدنية)Technecal Design
4/ التقديرات وحسا ب الكميات estimation
5/ التفاصيل الانشائية detailing
6/ تحليل القيمة value analysis
7/ التخطيط للتنفيذ والجداول الزمنية planning & flow chart

واعتقد ان الدراسة قيمة وذلك لتنوعها وشمولها لجوانب عدة في الهندسة المدنية وهندسة التشيد بصورة خاصة و مفيدة وارجو الاستفادة منها واتمنى ان لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء

الملفات مرفقة في هذه المشاركة والمشاركات الاحقة انشا الله


----------



## المهندس محمد علي (10 مايو 2007)

اين المرفقات وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohajir (10 مايو 2007)

*بقية الملفات لمشاركة دراسة وافية*

السلا عليكم اعزائي
مواصلة لما انقطع ارفق بقية الملفات.


----------



## mohajir (10 مايو 2007)

*أخرالملفات*

السلام عليكم
ارفق اليكم أخر الملفات 


وارجوكم لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## abdoo_farra (10 مايو 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## Mu7ammad (10 مايو 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## aalmasri (10 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير أخي العزيز


----------



## ابو كليله (11 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس امجد (11 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير.
و الله اني بتمنى اكون اشتغل بهالمجالات
و هينا منتعلم من حضراتكم الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## mohammed123 (11 مايو 2007)

وفقك الله ومشكور جدا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## adil (12 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك مجهود جميل


----------



## amralaa (12 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## بو عبدالحليم (12 مايو 2007)

وفقك الله ومشكور جدا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## مامو (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nizar_mahameed (12 مايو 2007)

Good Work ,thanks


----------



## the pump (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله تعالى خيراً


----------



## moustafa_prof (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عطااالله (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المجد الهندسي (12 مايو 2007)

قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم (( ينقطع عمل ابن ادم الامن ثلاث علم ينتفع به وصدقة جاريو وولد صالح يدعو له )) يجعله الله سبحانه وتعالي في ميزان حسانتك وجزائك الله خير


----------



## mtantway2003 (12 مايو 2007)

شكر علي اشجار عطائك
كم جميل العطاء للله ويسلام علي العطاء من العلم اسمي واجل
اعتقد حب الهندسة جميل
وحب الخير للامة دين
واللذين امنوا اشد حب لله


----------



## khaled_omar (13 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. B.D (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك .......................... ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## ibrahim albitar (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الف خير


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (13 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل وبنقول يا رب نعمر الصحراء بس عايزة الخبرة والمعاومات التس تساعد المهندس علي القيام بالمهمام المكلف بها ومشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور 
اخي علي هذة الباقة الجملية مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (13 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## 1qaz (14 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## firaswadi (14 مايو 2007)

وفقك الله
حماك الله
رعاك الله


----------



## heguehm (15 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير
بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## ياسر سريول (3 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الحسينى2003 (4 يونيو 2007)

:14:


mohajir قال:


> دراسة وافية لتصميم وتنفيذ مبنى
> السلام عليكم جميعاً
> الآن دراسة كاملة تناقش مبنى متعدد الطوابق وتشمل الدراسة :-
> 1/ التصور الابتدائي وابتداع التصاميم حسب المتطلبات schame design
> ...


شكرا على المجهود الشاق وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haider ibrahem (4 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد


----------



## emad_nprawe (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## s.a.c (4 يونيو 2007)

يالله علي هذه الدراسة جزاك الله كل خير وأدخلك الفردوس الاعلي بصحبة الاخياروالصديقين


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (4 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شبانه (4 يونيو 2007)

يلرك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## 1qaz (5 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس بيجو و ميجو نسأل الله ان يوفقك


----------



## attaxp (5 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## ناهده (5 يونيو 2007)

ألله يفتحه بوجهك كل خير ويعطيك ألف عافيه


----------



## محمد عبادي (5 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (5 يونيو 2007)

ماشاءالله وتبارك الله وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (7 يونيو 2007)

قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم (( ينقطع عمل ابن ادم الامن ثلاث علم ينتفع به وصدقة جاريه وولد صالح يدعو له )) يجعله الله سبحانه وتعالي في ميزان حسانتك وجزائك الله خير


----------



## صلاحالدين (7 يونيو 2007)

الله يوفقك انشاء الله


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahood (7 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.طاهر (7 يونيو 2007)

رااااااااائع


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الروعه


----------



## الداهري (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب


----------



## مزهر الفهداوي (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير وبارك الله بك


----------



## 1qaz (9 يونيو 2007)

gzak allah alf 5air


----------



## احمد محمد صبرى (9 يونيو 2007)

الف الف شكر ليك يا باشمهندس وربنا يكرمك يارب على الخدمه دى بس ليه سؤال لو سمحت انا حملت الملفات عندى بس بتفتح غلط انا مش عارف افتحها ببرنامج ايه ياريت ترد على سؤالى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## 7oot (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكور الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## eng.walee (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهند1967 (10 يونيو 2007)

*اللهم وفق*

وفق الله واعطاك ما سألت بمشيئته


----------



## abd83 (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## يوسف جحيدر (10 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد جاسم الفلاحي (10 يونيو 2007)

وفقكم الله للعلم 
ممكن كتاب لشرح تعلم الاوتوكاد


----------



## 7oot (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكور الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## habeeba (12 يونيو 2007)

مجهود رائع يا بشمهندس شكرا


----------



## قلم معماري (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## صلاحالدين (12 يونيو 2007)

وفقك الله مع مزيد من التقدم يااستاذ​


----------



## CVLMASTER (13 سبتمبر 2007)

Happy Ramadan
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ارشد عماد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## M777 (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين اخواني المهندسين


----------



## ماجد العراقي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك ورمضان كريم


----------



## mh702 (15 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد عبدالكريم حسن (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك الى كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اما بعد فجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل ونفعك الله بة وسائر المسلمين


----------



## صديق سعيد مؤمن (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صديق سعيد مؤمن (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر ورمضان مبارك على الجميع


----------



## باسل حلب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## bilal_izaddin (16 سبتمبر 2007)

Thanks a lot Dear


----------



## هاشم حسن (16 سبتمبر 2007)

_الله يحفظك ويبار ك فيك_


----------



## اسير القدر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم معلومات جيدة لحديثي التخرج


----------



## إسلام سامي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م:وحيد على (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
فكلما اقترب شهر المحبة جال بخاطري همس الاحبة ونادى لساني داعيا لهم في مودة اللهم بلغهم شهرك بعظيم غفرانك والعتق من نيرانك وسخر لهم الطيبين من خلقك واشرح صدورهم بذكرك 
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور

وتقبل احترامي وتقديـــــري
الله يعطـيك
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف عافية
ومبروك عليك شهر رمضان الكريم​


----------



## garary (17 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وجارى التحميل


----------



## aa_nice2000 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته آمين يرب العالمين


----------



## anoo1 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## أبو نادر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

عمل جميل شكرا لك


----------



## مزهر الفهداوي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله بك على هذا المجهود القيم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kimy (19 سبتمبر 2007)

وبارك الله بك على هذا المجهود القيم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيما (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة اللي تعتبر كنز بالنسبة لاي مهندس مدني ومهما وصل به انه عارف لكن لازم واكيد انه محتاج لاي معلومة جديدة ربي يزيدك من خيره انشالله


----------



## م. زيد (20 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً وبارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مميز ومجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

لك منى كل تقدير واحترام 
و كل عام وانتم بكل خير وجميع أعضاء المنتدى بحلول عيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعليكم وعلى جميع الأمة الإسلامية باليمن والبركات


----------



## المهندس تامر (15 أكتوبر 2007)

ألـــــــ 1000 شكر جاري التحميل


----------



## محمدفؤاد (15 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## اهم جاد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير حملت الملحقات وساقوم بتجربتها فيما بعد
ارجو ان يتسع صدرك للاسئلة
وفقكم الله و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## meee (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا طيب
:28: :28: :28:


----------



## علي عبدالله 83 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا الموضوع رائع


----------



## oskar (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*aid said*

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مميز ومجهود رائع


----------



## 22مجدي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## 22مجدي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمدديدو (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_زين (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## صقر الهندسة (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الفاضل


----------



## waelalrikabi (17 أكتوبر 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (17 أكتوبر 2007)

thanks

msg


----------



## محمد السيد يوسف (17 أكتوبر 2007)

i need .xls files please 

msg


----------



## engrwes (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جهد مشكووووووووووور بارك الله في مسعاكم


----------



## هادي هادي (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لما تحب


----------



## هلوتس (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## م.عبد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## mhany80 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله لك و عافاك و للخير هداك


----------



## basemcivil (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير أخي العزيز


----------



## omer1982 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

بازك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (7 ديسمبر 2007)

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م محمد كرم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

يا ريتة كان ببرنامج ساب بس طبعا مجهود ممتاز


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (8 ديسمبر 2007)

.. بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## دائرة العالم (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## دائرة العالم (19 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنتم بخير
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Bassam_m (26 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## maes (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك


----------



## alkaser88 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالقسم (27 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ريمي محمد (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عاصم88 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ،،،،،،، 
وجزاك الله كل خير ....


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الف خير


----------



## زينة مدني (27 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## ghreebeldar (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا يا كل الخير


----------



## sallam1998 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## sail (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و متعك بالصحة و العافية
و حقق الله امانيك


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (29 ديسمبر 2007)

وفقك الله إلى ما تحبه و ترضاه


----------



## دكتور صلاح (29 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندس المجد (1 يناير 2008)

ألهم يجعل لك بكل حرف حسنه


----------



## samsom43 (3 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hardyheart (4 يناير 2008)

ملفات مفيدة شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## خالوو (8 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ومزيدا من الابداع


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (8 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shariqi2000 (8 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي
وإلى الأمام


----------



## عباس المهندس (9 يناير 2008)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود القيم ونسال الله لك التوفيق ولكل الذين يخدمون المنتدى ...شكرا مره اخرى ...عباس العمري


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا اخي الفاضل وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## حليم العوادي (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع 
ننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتكم
تحياتي


----------



## engms.2006 (11 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


يا ريت بس تكون المرفقات دي بتعمل

وشكرا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## camalmel (11 يناير 2008)

thanks verry goodtopic


----------



## قطاوي (15 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hardyheart (16 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي مهاجر شكراَ لك على الملفات المفيدة جداَ وفقك الله ولكن أرجو أن تشرح لي الجزء الخاص بأحمال الرياح wind load


----------



## م محمود يسن (28 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## omshazly (3 أبريل 2008)

وفقك الله ومشكور جدا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## khaledGCV (3 أبريل 2008)

thank you my freind.


----------



## رجب صالح (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا يا اخي


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## mohdesoky (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 أبريل 2008)

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## عبدالرحمن الدليمي (4 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور جدا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## gafel (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## hizany (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim albitar (4 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الراقي توب (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ورفع درجتك في العليين


----------



## م.نجلاء (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرااا جزيلا على هذا المجهود ..........


----------



## عز الدين الفارس (7 أبريل 2008)

حياك الله أخي الكريم


----------



## narawan (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع مهم و مفيد


----------



## حميدو الترجمي (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي المعلومات وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (11 أبريل 2008)

تسلم يمينك ع الملفات وجزاك الله كل خير والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (11 أبريل 2008)

بوركت اخي على العمل الرائع

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد كم الماز (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## brain101 (11 أبريل 2008)

thank u kteeeeeer


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (12 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررجدا


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (16 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا كثيرا


----------



## جمال السيد (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ع المجهود الرائع والله نسأل أن يكون بميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (16 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## همسه احمد (16 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منذر غني (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي العوضى (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس حسن (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً في الدارين


----------



## madjabr (20 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووور على الجهد المبذول وربنا يوفقك في حياتك


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (21 أبريل 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا ليك
اللة يوفقك انشاللة 
بالجد انا مش عارفة كيف اشكرك علي المعلومات دي لانها افادتني جدا جدا
شكرا ليك مرة تانية (-:


----------



## علي سعد علي (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يبارك فيك و يرحم و الديك .. مشكـــــــــــور


----------



## ادهم السيوف (21 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## م محمود شكارنه (21 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

